# Wood in Bailey 9/10/13



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

Got in a map this morning on the rain bump. There is new wood above Mystery Eddy immediately after the straight away along the right side cliff wall. Good sized log wedged between the left shore and the boulder on the right. You can currently float over the right side but it will be a bitch as it drops out. 

Also wood on the right chute of Mystery Eddy. Just sack up and catch the eddy...


----------



## robfu (Aug 5, 2013)

*Tree in mystery eddy rapid*

Tree blocking the right side of mystery eddy. Running the right side could be very hazardous. If you are uncomfortable catching the eddy on the left, then you probably should portage this one.


----------



## NYourd (Mar 29, 2013)

There are pictures, we are just too computer illiterate to figure out how to upload them.


----------

